# Legion of the Asp



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

Having recently had the desire to begin a fantasy army, I thought that I'd do a thread about the armies progress. You can read the fluff for the army here. Anyway, on to the army.

View attachment 1015


Sorry that's all I've got right now. I've got one box of warriors so it should last a couple of weeks (slow painter). C&C welcome


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Looks like your little wawwia is a bit blurry eyed after his nap, lol. Cool to see this log started. I'm still working on a similar army myself. Cheers.


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

Yeah, sorry about the pic but its the only camera I've got. Anyway, I've finished the unit champion, so I'll put a pick up tomorrow. I'll try my hand at basic skellies tomorrow, and venture into the dangerous world of getting guys to rank up. Wish me luck.


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

Right, painted champion

View attachment 1026


I'll try and get at least the front rank done by monday for your viewing pleasure. Until then.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

very nice. i know what you mean by cool swords.

my advice on camera.
make sure that you switch on the little flower looking item and move the model back a bit.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

From what I can see it looks good.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

lol, agreed. Looks good, but a bit off due to the pic itself. Have you managed any more work since the pic was taken?


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

Got the rest of the front rank about half done, so going against all that is good and holy (my regular painting speed) they should be up on monday as promised. Thanks for the positive feedback.


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

Got the front rank done early, so thought I'd put them up now.

View attachment 1045


Let me know what you think.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

looking good.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

The skellies look great, mate, but the colours on the details look a bit flat. Again, might just be the camera/pic. Keep it going!


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

looking great, and omg that was quick for you? thats a new record lol


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

Yeah, four mini's in two days. I'll have to slow down before I hurt myself. Anyway, I've started on the second rank, so I'll try and get it done over the weekend and put it up on monday. May also go over the guys I've done so far and see if I can improve details.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

dont get too picky on your first ones lol, or you will have to keep the standard for the whole army


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

It'd only be little things. You know, like putting a wash over parts of the banner, doing some highlighting. Just little things, so it wouldn't be hard to keep it up over the rest of the army. Besides, it'll drag out the models I've got until I put in another order (saving up for a big spend). Right. Time to go paint.


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

Sorry it's taking so long to update. I got distracted by my marines. Won't be doing much tommorow, so I'll try and get the ones I've done up then.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Looks sweet, can we see some more


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

Well, here are the warriors that I managed to get done. Stupid new marine codex. Oh well. I'll try finish the rest of the box off over the next couple of weeks, but don't expect any miracles.

View attachment 1115


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

man you need to update this, you have now completed the whole second rank and i am one of the only people that see it. poor heresy users, they want in on it toooooo........


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Agreed. Share your work... or else, lol.


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

Ok, ok. I'll need to get my camera charged and clean up a couple of guys, but I should get at least one new pic up by weekend. Sorry it's taken so long, but my marines were crying out for attention. Stupid apoc battle.


----------

